# Protection from walnut dust



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I have been wanting to work with walnut ever since I've seen it. Finally I recently got a few pieces and am in the process of squaring it up for an end grain cutting board. Right after purchasing the walnut the man I got it from just happened to mention to me that the dust was poisonous. I do have a 1/2 hp delta dust collector and a nice Rikon air cleaner and I'm wondering if that will be enough in the way of protecting my lungs and blood and such. I have been contemplating getting a respirator for dealing with fumes from finishes but haven't yet, would I also need one in addition to dc and air cleaner for working with walnut? If so whats a good respirator for dealing with both particulates and fumes?


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

Everything I've read says it's not poisonous but that some people are sensitive to it. Look at this page from the wood database

Here is their section on allergies and toxicity for more in depth info


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

GISer3546 said:


> I have been wanting to work with walnut ever since I've seen it. Finally I recently got a few pieces and am in the process of squaring it up for an end grain cutting board. Right after purchasing the walnut the man I got it from just happened to mention to me that the dust was poisonous. I do have a 1/2 hp delta dust collector and a nice Rikon air cleaner and I'm wondering if that will be enough in the way of protecting my lungs and blood and such. I have been contemplating getting a respirator for dealing with fumes from finishes but haven't yet, would I also need one in addition to dc and air cleaner for working with walnut? If so whats a good respirator for dealing with both particulates and fumes?


 I would get a respirator I use mine when sanding large quantities of any type of wood, any time you are making saw "dust" an respirator is a good idea. I have a DC and air cleaner and dust still settles on everything.


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

I would like to only have to get one respirator for both fumes from finishing and for dust. Any suggestions on what kind would work best for both?


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

GISer3546 said:


> I would like to only have to get one respirator for both fumes from finishing and for dust. Any suggestions on what kind would work best for both?


Pretty much any respirator rated for catching paint fumes will work fine for both. If the fumes can't get through, neither can the dust


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

I've never worn a mask when working with walnut. When doing a lot of sanding I do notice a slight irritation but it's so slight that I never noticed it before reading that walnut can be an irritant.


----------

